# What model JD did my papaw have when I was a kid?



## selectivefire (Aug 29, 2018)

This pic was taken in ‘62 or ‘63. That’s me with my papaw. He loved riding us kids around. I remember the tractor was green. Can anyone identify the model? And thanks in advance - you guys are experts!










Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Model 40, tricycle or wide front (two row)!

Here's a picture of my 1953 40S (Standard) (one row):


----------



## selectivefire (Aug 29, 2018)

grnspot110 said:


> Model 40, tricycle or wide front (two row)!
> 
> Here's a picture of my 1953 40S (Standard) (one row):
> View attachment 40103


Wow, that was fast! I do remember it had a tricycle front. Thank you so much!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome photo! I have a photo somewhere, of me as a kid on a Case VA.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks like a 40 to me also. At first I thought it was an A, but the filler caps changed my mind. Grand pop had an A and a B row crop with cultivators on them. Row crops to me are easier to stay on track. My dad didn't like them as in heavy clay type soil, the front wheels have a tendency to jamb up with clay and just slide. I can still hear him today cussing that type of setup as he's cleaning them out, he also liked the single front wheel row crop as it never clogged up. I like old John Deere's. PJ


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes it is a 40, the two cylinder vertical distributor on the right side was only found on the 100.5 cu in vertical two cylinder gas engine used in the 40 series tractors. I would speculate it is a 40V from the location of the cultivator and the linkage to the hydraulic rockshaft arm.


----------

